

Picturesurf launches: Dead-Simple Photo Galleries For Bloggers - judegomila
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/09/picturesurf-dead-simple-photo-galleries-for-bloggers/

======
ieatpaste
I'm curious about their "480% increase in ad impressions" - I find this a
disadvantage than a feature. It may increase their impressions, but will lower
their CPM and CPC rates in the long run. Furthermore, its a hassle to the user
since it steers them away from the content.

Does anyone see differently?

------
tsally
The blog focus is unfortunate. There's only a small subset of bloggers who
make any kind of money to speak of, and then there is an even smaller set who
will be regular customers.

I notice that they have a Drupal plugin, Twitter functionality, and code to
embed the gallery in your webpage. Why then the focus on blogging? It's not
just limited to the Tech Cruch article, it's self described: "Launched in
early 2009, Picturesurf makes tools for pro-bloggers."[1].

Seems like a case of premature branding. No need to make your target audience
so small initially.

[1] <https://picturesurf.pbwiki.com/About-Picturesurf>

------
apollo
How do they monetize this? I don't see any monetizing currently.

